

Mojombo open sourced mojombo/conduit  - thealphanerd

"Blur the lines between github.com and your local machine."<p>This is showing up in my github feed, but the repo is no where to be seen.  Anyone know what conduit is?
======
shrt
It was up last night. I guess he removed it since then. I didn't really
understand what it actually did from the README, but it is certainly an
intriguing tagline.

------
thecosas
I saw the same in my feed today. Just goes to a 404 page now (which is
admittedly awesome).

~~~
alexgaribay
I saw the 404 yesterday and thought it was the coolest one I have ever seen.

~~~
thecosas
works on touch devices too... yay for parallax.

